# Household goods for sale in QRO



## jiminmex (May 28, 2010)

We are moving back state side and well trying to get rid of some stuff before moving have a fridge, a 10 seat formal dinning room, Xbox with 17 games, palm pre plus cell phone , an ip phone, and a 2 month old beagle puppy. all these things are for sale for a reasonable price if anyone interested let me know Can ship small things to you but large items need to be picked up. If you have any questions about any of the items listed let me know i will give more details.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You should probably list these items in detail, with prices, in the classified section of this forum.


----------

